# Bad DD experience



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

While visiting family I ended up experiencing DD as a customer. 
I ordered $40+ of food including a cake and ice cream desert. Being a rideshare driver I included a $12 tip.
My dasher “Elyssa“ picked up my order then went through McD’s drive through twice to pick up other orders that were dropped off first. 
When my driver got to me over an hour late “Elyssa” turned out to be a bearded guy instead of the vetted DD DRIVER. My food was cold and dessert melted. 
I took the time to fight through support and get $30 of my order and 100% of my tip refunded. I made sure they were aware the DD account was being shared so the driver would be deactivated.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Sounds like Elyssa "the bearded guy" had 2 UE orders at McD's in addition to your DD order. I've taken offers like that myself, but only would if it was a short drive thru line. I definitely would not go thru a drive thru _twice_ with another order still waiting on me. That was really disrespectful.

p.s. How dare you assume Elyssa's gender just because they had a beard!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow I can't imagine anyone stupid enough to do that. An hour late is a quick path to deactivation as they will consider what they did fraud. Takes all types!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I don’t often take the time to follow through with support, but this one pushed all my buttons. I was amazed the guy was stupid enough to take McD drive through orders when he had a $12 tip order already in queue. It took an hour of my time to get the refund and call back the tip but after a certain point I will do whatever it takes.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> p.s. How dare you assume Elyssa's gender just because they had a beard!


For some reason, 80% or more of my orders have a female name, and if they come to the apartment building entrance to get their order, at least half of those, its a guy that shows up.

Him : Order for Melissa?
Me : I gotta tell ya man, you are the ugliest lookin Melissa I have ever seen in my life.
Him : Laughs
OR
Him : Order for Melissa?
Me : Are you Melissa?
Him : Only on Tuesdays and Wednesdays.
Or
Him : Order for Melissa?
Me : Are you Melissa?
Him : I can be!


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Regarding beardo...Maybe that was her boyfriend? 

I noticed many people are using their s/o as a driver or even as a drop off.... my friend would do that....shed drop food off at a house while the account holder just drove..... I told her its not really "legal" cause if the customer sees you instead of the accounts "face" or whatever, they can get busted.. I think cause the background check is on the account holder...not some random person....
she told me "no worries" and later on I heard they did get busted lol 


Having a partner DOES increase efficiency by more than double I'd say though... no need to find parking, can wait in the car / move it if needed....don't have to walk far..... can drop off close to drop off...., circle, pick up without having to stop etc..


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

My friend in Orlando says every other time he orders it says the driver is delivering via bicycle but then show up in a car. I guess they don't carry insurance. I've had several show up who were clearly not the person in the app though. Nothing to fret over though probably just part of a off the books underground localized human trafficking delivery pyramid.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

sumidaj said:


> Regarding beardo...Maybe that was her boyfriend?
> 
> I noticed many people are using their s/o as a driver or even as a drop off....
> 
> Having a partner DOES increase efficiency by more than double I'd say though


The delivery companies frown on that. It's somewhat of a distraction.









Amazon driver fired after scantily clad woman caught slipping out backdoor


He’s not just storing packages back there. A Florida Amazon driver has been sacked after a scantily clad woman was filmed clambering out of his delivery vehicle — sparking speculations as to …




nypost.com


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Atavar said:


> While visiting family I ended up experiencing DD as a customer.
> I ordered $40+ of food including a cake and ice cream desert. Being a rideshare driver I included a $12 tip.
> My dasher “Elyssa“ picked up my order then went through McD’s drive through twice to pick up other orders that were dropped off first.
> When my driver got to me over an hour late “Elyssa” turned out to be a bearded guy instead of the vetted DD DRIVER. My food was cold and dessert melted.
> I took the time to fight through support and get $30 of my order and 100% of my tip refunded. I made sure they were aware the DD account was being shared so the driver would be deactivated.


#teamsnitch


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> #teamsnitch


Damn right. When someone treats me like that I get mine.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> Regarding beardo...Maybe that was her boyfriend?


he was the only one in the car. Letting someone else use your account to deliver is not cool. It’s not like it’s hard to get a DD delivery account.
I know there is minimal vetting of DD drivers but I don’t like the idea of a total rando handling my food.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I don't justify what the driver did and yeah you should try and get your money back, but jeopardizing somebody's way of income is pretty low, especially coming from a fellow driver, who cares who delivers your order, back in the in old days we didn't care who the driver was when we ordered delivery through the phone and that's another entitlement the gig companies give karen customers, also dd sends double orders to drivers and they don't let the customers know that the driver has another order so it might be possible that dd sent another order to them besides yours, also it's good that you tipped that amount but the driver doesn't know it and that's dd's fault, dd hides the tips and the driver probably saw $6.50 or $8.50, if you got your money back and downrated the driver just move on.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Atavar said:


> I don’t often take the time to follow through with support, but this one pushed all my buttons. I was amazed the guy was stupid enough to take McD drive through orders when he had a $12 tip order already in queue. It took an hour of my time to get the refund and call back the tip but after a certain point I will do whatever it takes.


You never see a $12 tip shown on DD jobs. The max amount they would show up in my market is $9 (offer maybe higher) . Drivers would assume that’s it, never hope there would be such surprise. By doing DD is like doing a job and betting at casino.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I don't justify what the driver did and yeah you should try and get your money back, but jeopardizing somebody's way of income is pretty low, especially coming from a fellow driver, who cares who delivers your order, back in the in old days we didn't care who the driver was when we ordered delivery through the phone and that's another entitlement the gig companies give karen customers, also dd sends double orders to drivers and they don't let the customers know that the driver has another order so it might be possible that dd sent another order to them besides yours, also it's good that you tipped that amount but the driver doesn't know it and that's dd's fault, dd hides the tips and the driver probably saw $6.50 or $8.50, if you got your money back and downrated the driver just move on.


I’m not jeapordizing any bodies way of income. The guy that was doing the deliveries wasn’t a DD driver. If he wants to deliver DD all he has to do is get an account. There is some amount of vetting that takes place when someone signs up for DD. Piggybacking on someone else’s account bypasses that. 
Scab drivers are actually stealing income from legit DD drivers. You should be upset at the people that do this and take your money.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Atavar said:


> I’m not jeapordizing any bodies way of income. The guy that was doing the deliveries wasn’t a DD driver. If he wants to deliver DD all he has to do is get an account. There is some amount of vetting that takes place when someone signs up for DD. Piggybacking on someone else’s account bypasses that.
> Scab drivers are actually stealing income from legit DD drivers. You should be upset at the people that do this and take your money.


Yo. Someone who stole a base ball card deserves a job, someone who sold couple pounds of week deserves a job, someone who robbed a bank after serving 20 years in prison deserves a second chance. ALL these would prevent returning citizens to qualify for these jobs. Why can’t you just be little mercy for people? They still want to do a legal and regular job for a living instead of continuing damage the community, do you want those who can’t find a job shooting in front of your house? Come on. Just let go.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Atavar said:


> I’m not jeapordizing any bodies way of income. The guy that was doing the deliveries wasn’t a DD driver. If he wants to deliver DD all he has to do is get an account. There is some amount of vetting that takes place when someone signs up for DD. Piggybacking on someone else’s account bypasses that.
> Scab drivers are actually stealing income from legit DD drivers. You should be upset at the people that do this and take your money.


Look. The person who did your delivery is just food delivery, they aren’t the pax or Uber/Lyft or taxi driver who would psychologically meet you as a non-identified person for your personally safety. Let the foxcking go.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Look, the dude is scamming the system. If he is such a lowlife that DD won’t even let him be a driver I certainly don’t want him handling my food. It’s obvious that this guy wasn’t smart enough to even do a simple job like food delivery.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I’m not jeapordizing any bodies way of income. The guy that was doing the deliveries wasn’t a DD driver. If he wants to deliver DD all he has to do is get an account. There is some amount of vetting that takes place when someone signs up for DD. Piggybacking on someone else’s account bypasses that.
> Scab drivers are actually stealing income from legit DD drivers. You should be upset at the people that do this and take your money.


You said you made sure you made dd aware the account was shared and for them to get deactivated, my gf has a dd account that she doesn't use and every now and then I use it when it's very slow and no one has ever made a peep about it, this gig companies don't pay enough and so many drivers do that to maximize their income and the pay is so crappy that there's actually no "income to steal from legit dd drivers" they can have all the crappy $3 orders, but then again in the end who cares who delivers your order?? If you got your money back just move on.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Yo. Someone who stole a base ball card deserves a job, someone who sold couple pounds of week deserves a job, someone who robbed a bank after serving 20 years in prison deserves a second chance. ALL these would prevent returning citizens to qualify for these jobs. Why can’t you just be little mercy for people? They still want to do a legal and regular job for a living instead of continuing damage the community, do you want those who can’t find a job shooting in front of your house? Come on. Just let go.


Do the crime do the time. If you want a legitimate job don’t be a criminal. There are plenty of jobs out there for people who can’t pass a background check. 
Don’t whine at me about it. Whine at DD.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> You said you made sure you made dd aware the account was shared and for them to get deactivated, my gf has a dd account that she doesn't use and every now and then I use it when it's very slow and no one has ever made a peep about it, this gig companies don't pay enough and so many drivers do that to maximize their income and the pay is so crappy that there's actually no "income to steal from legit dd drivers" they can have all the crappy $3 orders, but then again in the end who cares who delivers your order?? If you got your money back just move on.


You want to drive for DD get your own DD account. It’s not that hard.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Atavar said:


> You want to drive for DD get your own DD account. It’s not that hard.


I have one.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I have one.


G4u


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Atavar said:


> You want to drive for DD get your own DD account. It’s not that hard.


I believe in God. You are a hater, stop saying lowlife. Be mercy and sympathy. You ain’t gonna look different or immortal than me when a desperate person random shooting on the street.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Look, the dude is scamming the system. If he is such a lowlife that DD won’t even let him be a driver I certainly don’t want him handling my food. It’s obvious that this guy wasn’t smart enough to even do a simple job like food delivery.


Look. If you thin your food is mishandled, you can cancel any time to get your money back, if you think your food is being immoral and unethical touched, cancel it, you will 100% get your money back. Stop bxxching about who is done your delivery, I have seen a dad carrying his child to deliver while the account is under child’s mom’s name, I asked he told he just got out of jail, his mom works night shift, he begged me not to report this for the kid’s shake. 
I let go, my food was nice and hot, sealed in the bag.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> I believe in God. You are a hater, stop saying lowlife. Be mercy and sympathy. You ain’t gonna look different or immortal than me when a desperate person random shooting on the street.


lol Read your post and admit you are a hater. Expecting people to follow the rules and quit scamming the system and cheating honest folks is not hating. God never said we should let people cheat and steal from us. Your "God" ain’t gonna stop a bullet for you.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Atavar said:


> lol Read your post and admit you are a hater. Expecting people to follow the rules and quit scamming the system and cheating honest folks is not hating. God never said we should let people cheat and steal from us. Your "God" ain’t gonna stop a bullet for you.


Who steals from you? The person made the delivery right? It was just being late, and your food was cold. You can’t just judge that was a fraud by just a late delivery, you judged a person without 100% confirming the true.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The person stole from legitimate DD drivers who didn’t get the delivery. 
I don’t have to confirm crap. My food that I paid a premium for was cold, ice cream was melted. I was cheated out of a good meal because the guy didn’t even have the skills to do a food delivery. I won’t and shouldn’t put up with paying for poor service and I won’t abide scammers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Look, the dude is scamming the system. If he is such a lowlife that DD won’t even let him be a driver I certainly don’t want him handling my food. It’s obvious that this guy wasn’t smart enough to even do a simple job like food delivery.


The irony is he probably IS a DD driver who uses multiple accounts to steal orders from other drivers. 

Was he Middle Eastern/South Asian (Pakistan, Bangladesh, Afghan, etc)? Many wear beards of various length.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The irony is he probably IS a DD driver who uses multiple accounts to steal orders from other drivers.
> 
> Was he Middle Eastern/South Asian (Pakistan, Bangladesh, Afghan, etc)? Many wear beards of various length.


Actually, no. He was your typical hipster.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Actually, no. He was your typical hipster.


Not many hipsters do gig work.


----------



## imdrivinglmao (Jun 10, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> The irony is he probably IS a DD driver who uses multiple accounts to steal orders from other drivers.
> 
> Was he Middle Eastern/South Asian (Pakistan, Bangladesh, Afghan, etc)? Many wear beards of various length.


that sounded pretty racist... judging anyone doing bad things just by their appearance


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

imdrivinglmao said:


> that sounded pretty racist... judging anyone doing bad things just by their appearance


The vast majority of gig workers are Third World immigrants, and among the immigrants at least half (most likely more than half) come from the Middle East and South Asia, especially in the DC market where I work. 

As far as fraudulent activity is concerned such as fake accounts they're well represented in that.

There's reasons their native countries are basket cases, one of which is this type of behavior is pandemic in those countries.

When I delivered chicken wings and pizzas I had a couple of angry Middle Eastern co-workers tell me they were disgusted to see so many of their countrymen being greedy and selfish. Those two drivers weren't part of the "clique" that was behaving badly. They said they came to this country to get away from that type of behavior.

If you think that sounds racist so be it.


----------



## imdrivinglmao (Jun 10, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> The vast majority of gig workers are Third World immigrants, and among the immigrants at least half (most likely more than half) come from the Middle East and South Asia, especially in the DC market where I work.
> 
> As far as fraudulent activity is concerned such as fake accounts they're well represented in that.
> 
> ...


that's still racial profiling... all sorts of people do bad things...no matter what they look like or where they come from...latinos, whites, blacks, asians, middle easterns... first world country people also do bad stuff... the world is filled with bad people everywhere...


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

Not sure why are people defending that guy.

Not only he is an impostor trying to get enough to get a next fix

If he was just an impostor, but was doing a great job, timely, with hot bag...sure defend him. But a crackhead?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> For some reason, 80% or more of my orders have a female name, and if they come to the apartment building entrance to get their order, at least half of those, its a guy that shows up.
> 
> Him : Order for Melissa?
> Me : I gotta tell ya man, you are the ugliest lookin Melissa I have ever seen in my life.
> ...


Are any of their names Lola by any chance?


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> While visiting family I ended up experiencing DD as a customer.
> I ordered $40+ of food including a cake and ice cream desert. Being a rideshare driver I included a $12 tip.
> My dasher “Elyssa“ picked up my order then went through McD’s drive through twice to pick up other orders that were dropped off first.
> When my driver got to me over an hour late “Elyssa” turned out to be a bearded guy instead of the vetted DD DRIVER. My food was cold and dessert melted.
> I took the time to fight through support and get $30 of my order and 100% of my tip refunded. I made sure they were aware the DD account was being shared so the driver would be deactivated.


They won't be deactivated, DD may give you some money back but eats and DD are so shorthanded for drivers they won't deactivate them for sharing accounts right now. Jobs are pretty easy to get and they pay more than DD so we have to just accept the poor service (with partial refunds) or not order delivery.


----------

